# Vintage Halloween collectibles



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

Here is a pic of an old mache lantern that belonged to my mom. It's from the 1930's and I believe it's of German origin. It still has some wax in it from candles burned long ago when my mom carried it with her on Halloween. It's not in bad shape given it's age. Anyone else have any vintage Halloween stuff in their collection?


----------



## kciaccio (Jul 27, 2007)

That is cool. I love old stuff. It is interesting how they made things back then. What is it made out of?


----------



## CerysCrow (Jan 22, 2007)

Your lantern is AWESOME! What a lucky thing for you that your mom saved it!!

I collect "vintage style" Halloween items, but I just can't afford to pay the big $$ that real vintage Halloween collectibles tend to go for. I still would like to try and add some lesser prices vintage items to my collection, however.


----------



## Aelwyn (Jul 7, 2008)

*drool*

If I had the money I would collect antique Hallowe'en paraphernalia.


----------



## GothicCandle (Mar 26, 2007)

I don't have any vintage or antique halloween stuff, well maybe, i have a dracula "piggy" bank, I have no clue how old it is, i think its a remake of an old style. I collect stereographs/stereoviews(pop quiz! anyone know what that is??? lol) for my stereoscope and on ebay there is always a set called the halloween party, I would so love to have that set, but its never sold as a whole set, each stereograph is always sold by itself.


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

I love vintage...but I own none


----------



## ubzest (Jul 1, 2008)

Jdubbya, I had one very similar to yours, it too came from germany.It was in the basement forever and I didn t realize what we had and I threw it out! I am still kicking myself. I have a few of the electric blowmold-ie stuff that is kinda old and collectable now. like the cat on top of the pumpkin and pumpkin on a haystack and a few others, other than that nothing *sigh* but i must go kick myself again...now that you have reminded me of my stupidity. :/


----------



## Holyhabanero (Aug 9, 2007)

ubzest said:


> Jdubbya, I had one very similar to yours, it too came from germany.It was in the basement forever and I didn t realize what we had and I threw it out! :/


Ahhhhh!!! That's the scariest thing I've heard in this forum for a long time.


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

kciaccio said:


> That is cool. I love old stuff. It is interesting how they made things back then. What is it made out of?


It's almost like a very heavy paper machier. The eyes and mouth are a thin paper.



CerysCrow said:


> Your lantern is AWESOME! What a lucky thing for you that your mom saved it!!
> 
> I collect "vintage style" Halloween items, but I just can't afford to pay the big $$ that real vintage Halloween collectibles tend to go for. I still would like to try and add some lesser prices vintage items to my collection, however.


Yeah, she could have easily thrown it away but it just ended up in our attic when we were kids and one day after I was married and had my own place, she gave it to me. Some of the real nice stuff is out of reach for me too, but I'm always looking for affordable stuff, even if it's a bit worn.



Aelwyn said:


> *drool*
> 
> If I had the money I would collect antique Hallowe'en paraphernalia.


I hear ya! always been a dream of mine to have a collection of stuff and display it all year.



ubzest said:


> Jdubbya, I had one very similar to yours, it too came from germany.It was in the basement forever and I didn t realize what we had and I threw it out! I am still kicking myself. I have a few of the electric blowmold-ie stuff that is kinda old and collectable now. like the cat on top of the pumpkin and pumpkin on a haystack and a few others, other than that nothing *sigh* but i must go kick myself again...now that you have reminded me of my stupidity. :/


Nothing to be ashamed at! My folks had a bunch of nice Beistle paper decorations, including the accordian leg/arm cat and skeleton. After so many years of use, they eventually got pitched. Whodathunkit! My grandparents also had 3 or 4 of the blow molds and they ended up in a household sale 'cause no one in the family wanted them at the time. I've kicked myself a few times over that!


----------

